# Olivers Journal



## OliCat (Jun 6, 2017)

Here is a place to document the lifes of my 4 wee babs 
*Apollo
Atlas
Morpheus
and my new boy Unnamed *

Well we'll start off with as Apollo he was my first. Me and the other half owned a huge 5ft tank and I so desperately wanted a betta for it but the hubby was determined that no bettas were allowed in his tank so I went and got my own 30ltr tank and started cycling. it had nothing but sand and a little castle in it so it was very bare but I wasn't planning to put a fish in it just yet until I saw him in my lfs. I was in love from the minute I laid eyes on him he was a gorgeous orange crown tail with black speckles. I saw him and thought of the sun. I had to have him I bought him right that instant without even thinking about it. I knew the tank had been running long enough that there should be no ammonia and even if I git home and tested and there was he could always go in the 5ft until his tank was done cycling. I paid £15 for him and named him Apollo after the Greek god of the sun. When I got home I tested the tank and the water parameters were fine so I acclimatised him and let him out into his new home!

I figured he couldn't much enjoy living in such a bare tank so a few weeks later I went and bought him a few plants he loves them he really enjoys lounging in amidst the leaves. As well as plants I got him a few Ottos to help keep the tank clean (and just because id been wanting them for a good while). 
I will include more photos of him later.​


----------

